# MBA or Construction Management



## K. Gandhi (Nov 12, 2010)

What is worthwhile doing MBA or Construction Management?


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm doing the MSCM at Michigan State part-time right now.

Keep in mind you'll probably do more grad credits for an MBA. You'll probably have to do some collateral (additional undergrad business) courses as well if your undergrad is in engineering and you pursue an MBA.

FYI, we are asked to do a "specialty" in the MSCM program. I work for the government, so I'm doing my 9-12 credit specialty with MPA classes. Others are doing business, education, labor relations, supply chain management, etc.

You can also take a look at the thread below titled: "Masters in Engineering or MBA?"


----------

